# Example of how some people confuse 5 star rating with 1 star rating



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

This is for a Water Ionizing machine I was looking at on Amazon...


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

I had an older gentleman tip me a $20 and excitedly exclaim I was getting a 1*. 

Thankfully his granddaughter was with him and yelled as loudly as I did that that was not the way it worked at all.


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

MHR said:


> I had an older gentleman tip me a $20 and excitedly exclaim I was getting a 1*.
> 
> Thankfully his granddaughter was with him and yelled as loudly as I did that that was not the way it worked at all.


Yes - old people and foreigners sometimes don't get the 5 star is best system.

The worst are the phone surveys where they remind you that 1 is bad and 5 is good... then they throw in an oddball yes or no question. Let's say Yes is a good answer and No is a bad answer. But they make Yes = 1 and No = 2. Super confusing. Of course on those surveys they don't allow you to go back and review/revise your answer. I feel bad for the customer service people who get rated with those systems.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

That’s a bot that rated not a real person.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

MHR said:


> I had an older gentleman tip me a $20 and excitedly exclaim I was getting a 1*.
> 
> Thankfully his granddaughter was with him and yelled as loudly as I did that that was not the way it worked at all.


Did he pronounce the app "You-burr"?


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

MHR said:


> I had an older gentleman tip me a $20 and excitedly exclaim I was getting a 1*.
> 
> Thankfully his granddaughter was with him and yelled as loudly as I did that that was not the way it worked at all.


I think I had a similar situation last month. Received a $20 tip then a 1* seconds after.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Tony73 said:


> That's a bot that rated not a real person.


What makes you say that? Amazon is extremely aggressive about culling out fake reviews.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

They really need to replace it with a thumbs up thumbs down system:


----------

